
The Infamous Apple Syntax Poster - colinprince
http://log.scifihifi.com/post/8938535087/the-infamous-apple-syntax-poster-however
======
gus_massa
All the information comes from: <http://www.prosperlogic.com/syntaxposter/>

(Click on the main image to go there.)

